# no images with forum app



## Brare (Jun 22, 2011)

For some strange reason I can't see any images posted in any thread. I see everyone's avatar but not images posted.

Any ideas? I'm going to try a clearing of the app data and see if that helps

Sent from my SGH-T959 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Brare (Jun 22, 2011)

Deleted the apps cache and data, didn't fix the issue


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Its a problem with the developer at the moment, there should be a huge update soon from what he has told us.


----------



## Brare (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh ok, just glad I'm not the only one. Thought it was issue on my end. Thanks for your reply


----------

